
Help the Gnome Foundation Defend the Gnome Trademark Against Groupon - eduard44
https://gnome.org/groupon/
======
craigcabrey
As a college student, this is my first time donating to a FOSS organization
like the Gnome Foundation, but damn does it feel good.

~~~
eduard44
Same here

------
vysakh0
I have been using GNOME for almost all of my computing years, and even till
now.

This news is shocking and outrageous.

This is very sad :( that a community project like GNOME is subject to such a
threat.

------
dimitar
Will Gnome get the $80k refunded somehow if the foundation wins?

Aren't folks in patent and trademark offices supposed to look up if an
application is similar to existing IP?

If you are rich enough can you just steal trademarks provided the other party
cannot defend them?

~~~
JoshTriplett
GNOME is working with counsel already to respond to the trademark
registrations; there are various processes in place for that. This campaign
will help us continue that effort.

------
JoshTriplett
I'm one of the folks working on this campaign. Happy to answer any questions
people might have.

------
malka
Groupon answer : [https://engineering.groupon.com/2014/misc/gnome-
foundation-a...](https://engineering.groupon.com/2014/misc/gnome-foundation-
and-groupon-product-names/)

------
thrillgore
I have a hard time believing that Groupon didn't do their due dilligence on
the trademark search.

